# Being pestered by UPC Zevas. Receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.



## FTB1975

Hi folks,
Dunno if you can advise on this but since last Friday I’ve been receiving calls from the number 021 4852700. I’ve missed most of them…..but I answered it on Monday and they hung up! 

I Googled the number and it links to [broken link removed]

and http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/0214852700 .

Looks like I’m not the only one with this hassle. I rang the 021 number and there's a recorded message informing you you're through to UPC and as a new customer you can avail of great broadband rates or some such spiel. 

Then you're asked to ring an 0818 number, when I rang this I got through to a company called Homevision. Either Homevision are using the UPC name to get some business or Homevision are a subsidiary of UPC. But when I rang Homevision the girl I spoke to claimed she had no connection with UPC at all. 

I then rang UPC and they were true-to-form useless! They hadn’t a clue….rang customer services and she told me to ring technical services but it sounds a bit dodgy to me. 

I was asked if I wanted to be taken off the UPCs mailing list! So I said no, I just want to stop the harassment I’m getting on my mobile….ok, I’ll out you through to Tech Support! And then she cut me off!

Has anyone else on here had this encountered this.....how do I go about getting them to stop ringing me?


----------



## Uddles

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*

The same thing is happening to me. The no. 021 4852700 keeps ringing and hanging up.


----------



## pd99

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*

UPC Number is 0818-272827
Homevision number is 0818-272728

Obviously OP rang the wrong number. If you ring the 021 number it gives you the UPC number. Title thread is a bit unfair on Homevision.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*

That whocallsme.com looks interesting.

How does it work? 

I put in my own number and nothing came up. Is it only marketing companies with a record of calling whose numbers come up?


----------



## TreeTiger

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*



Brendan said:


> That whocallsme.com looks interesting.
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> I put in my own number and nothing came up. Is it only marketing companies with a record of calling whose numbers come up?


Here's a little bit of info about it: http://blogs.thisismoney.co.uk/this...whocallsmecom-who-is-that-mystery-caller.html


----------



## Uddles

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*

This was UPC. They use 3rd party companies called Zetas. So NTL's third party company rings you up and hangs up everyday as many times as they like all in the name of marketing. They have informed me that they will flag my account so this won't happen and this will take affect, wait for it- in 40 days.


----------



## Round Tuit

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*

That 021 number is definitely UPC, though when their sales dept used to coldcall me before (like maybe a yr ago) it was never a Cork number then. 

I managed to answer one a couple of months ago now. It was a sales call to try to get me to swop to digital. I said I couldn't talk at that time. Since then I get the calls in spurts every couple of weeks. They're always at really awkward times & I'll switch on my terms when I've done all my research and I'm good & ready anyway. 

I'm really glad I saved the number into my mobile as "NTL Sales" though, it saves me answering even accidentally!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*



Uddles said:


> This was UPC. They use 3rd party companies called Zetas.So NTL's third party company rings you up and hangs up everyday as many times as they like all in the name of marketing. They have informed me that they will flag my account so this won't happen and this will take affect, wait for it- in 40 days.



Uddles

Have you opted out of getting cold calls? 

If you opt out, then no company should be calling you. It doesn't just apply to UPC. It applies to everyone. 

Breach of this rule is a very serious matter.

Brendan


----------



## bb27

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*

Homevision are an appaling operator, they shouldn't be confused with UPC (who are no angels themselves). I had the misfortune of having them for TV and broadband before I had the 12 month contract cancelled with them due to the poor quality of their service and constant breakdowns for days at a time under sale of goods and supply of services act, not before they had threatened me with court first! Avoid this company, them trying their best to confuse their number with UPC in order to catch a few unsuspecting customers is fairly typically underhanded by them. avoid homevision!!!


----------



## liaconn

*Pestered by Chorus NTL 021 4852700*

Anyone else keep getting calls from 0214852700. When I eventually rang back it was a recorded message from NTL telling me I had recently got a call from them about broadband etc and giving me a number to ring if I wanted to buy any of them their products. So basically I am tricked into phoning them so that they can advertise their products to me at my expense.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: HOmevision masquerading as UPC???*

I got a missed call from these guys yesterday and again today. 

I didn't recognize the number so I didn't answer it. I googled the number and find them on askaboutmoney!

As I have opted out of cold calls, I will report them.


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Homevision masquerading as UPC?  receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.*

0214852700 - who calls me from 02-1485-2700? 1/3

anything here from  www.whocallsme.com ?

and from golden pages:
*Zevas Communications*
Ballinrea  Carrigaline Co. Cork
*Tel: *(021)4852700

and from boards.ie
boards.ie: *Chorus NTL can go and<> off*


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: Homevision masquerading as UPC?  receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.*

I have made a complaint to both the Office of Data Protection Commissioner and to ComReg. 

The DPC's complaint form was easy to use. 

ComReg insist that I raise the matter with the company involved. Obviously I am not going to the expense of phoning a Cork number from Dublin to find out the story. 

I have done up a Key Post on how to make complaints.

Liaconn - I would urge you to make complaints as well. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: Homevision masquerading as UPC?  receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.*

OK, I am sitting at home and this number comes up again (5th time) on my phone, so I answered it. 

Him: can I speak to Mr Burgess
Me: Where did you get my  name
Him: from the computer (_sorry I can't do the Cork accent)
_Me: How did my name get on your computer
Him: I don't know
Me:Where are you calling from
Him: UPC/Chorus
Me: OK, what is your name
Him: A
Me: What is your surname A?
Him:C
Me: OK, AC - I want you to send me the document I signed giving you permission to call me at any time of the day or night
Him: I don't know what you are talking about
Me: Under the Data Protection Act , you cannot call someone without their permission. 
Him: I am just a student doing this job to get me through college.
Me: Who is your employer?
Him: UPC/Chorus
Me: Not Freevision
Him: I have never heard of Homevision
Me: Why do you call people and then hang up if you get an answering machine.
Him: I don't know. 

Me: Put me through to your supervisor

Supervisor: How can I help you?
Me: Why are you ringing ?
Supervisor: All our exisitng TV customers would be entitled _(sic.)_  to get calls on all upgrades in the area. Me: I want a copy of the document I signed giving you permission to call me 
Supervisor: I can't do that. We are agents for UPC/Chorus
Me:What is the name of your company?
Supervisor: Zevas
Me: You are agents of UPC/Chorus so you must send me that document
Supervisor: I will get UpC Customer SErvice to ring you.
Me: No, do you understand? I want a copy of the document I signed authorising you to call me.
Supervisor: Ok
Me: Why do you call and not leave messages?
Supervisor: I don't know. We are told not to leave messages.
Me: What would happen if I called back the number of the missed call?
Supervisor: You would get a message asking you to call 0818 272 827
Me: And how much would that cost me?
Supervisor: It's a lo call number
Me: And how much would it cost me to dial the 021 number? 
Supervisor: I don't know. 

Supervisor: I will take your name off the list so you will  get no more calls.


----------



## MeathCommute

*Re: Being pestered by UPC. Receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.*

Thanks for posting this topic. I keep getting calls from UPC myself. I already have Chorus digital and they keep getting at me to take internet and phone off them as well. I already told them that I wasn't interested. This is for genuine reasons. I have a monitored house alarm that is tied in with the landline, so I would rather keep Eircom as my phone provider. Every time they ring me, I tell them this and they apologise. Yet they keep ringing again and again ! They are only causing me to get annoyed now. I am getting more and more inclined to dump Chorus and get Sky instead, so they will leave me alone !


----------



## becky

*Re: Being pestered by UPC. Receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.*

I get these too.  They want me to change to digital but only if I do a DD.  I hit the reject button now.  Lately the calls happen at 5.30pm on a Friday.  This will continue for 3-4 weeks and stop for a few months.


----------



## fizzelina

*Re: Homevision masquerading as UPC?  receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.*



Brendan said:


> I have made a complaint to both the Office of Data Protection Commissioner and to ComReg.


  This is shocking behaviour from UPC/Zevas...... Brendan, did Comreg of the Commissioner come back to you with a follow up? I'm amazed they get away with this.


----------



## pd99

*Re: Being pestered by UPC homevision zevas. Receiving calls from the number 021 48527*

_UPC Number is 0818-272827
Homevision number is 0818-272728

_Why are Homevision keep being named in this thread just because the OP got the numbers the wrong way around?


----------



## jack2009

*Re: Being pestered by UPC homevision zevas. Receiving calls from the number 021 48527*

we got a call from the 021 number! The other half took the call but as far as we were concerned it was UPC or agents for UPC they kept her on the phone for a good 15 minutes doing a stupid survey a feew weeks ago. They are back calling again since last friday but we dont answer the call.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: Homevision masquerading as UPC?  receiving calls from the number 021 4852700.*



fizzelina said:


> This is shocking behaviour from UPC/Zevas...... Brendan, did Comreg of the Commissioner come back to you with a follow up? I'm amazed they get away with this.



No follow up yet.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I got this email today from the Data Protection Commisioner who seems to be on the ball. 

I got nothing from the ComReg who seems to be a complete waste of space.

Firstly, UPC inform us that you are an existing customer. They explained that the reason they have started calling you this year, when as you say they had not attempted to call you in recent years, is that up to the end of 2009 the only products which they could supply to your residence related to TV. More recently, however, UPC has upgraded its systems in the area and they are now able to supply other products such as Broadband and VOIP services. As a result of the new services coming on stream, they have started to contact existing customers in the area to inform them. Your UPC account was marked 'yes' to marketing and, as a result, your number was passed on to their call centre for outbound calls. This explains why they attempted to call you.

I should point out, for the avoidance of any doubt, that even where a person's number is recorded on the national opt-out register, companies with whom you have an existing customer relationship are entitled to call you for marketing purposes until you specifically tell them that you do not consent to receiving such calls. Therefore, service providers such as your phone supplier, electricity supplier, bank, etc are all allowed to phone you for marketing purposes unless you have asked them not to call you.

With regard to the fact that the number showed up on your phone as missed calls, we established that the calls were made by an automated dialler. The dialler could dial up to thirty six numbers at the same time and if those calls are answered at the other end, the automated system transfers it to an available agent. However, if all the agents are already on other calls, the call is abandoned by the system. This resulted in what appeared to be silent calls when a person picked up their phone. Obviously, the settings were set too high on the automated dialler as there were a number of complaints about this matter. As a result of our intervention, management in the call centre has been changed and new procedures have been adopted to include a more sensible time line on the dialler. They have also more stringent monitoring systems in place and they have adopted better information technology resources into the area to avoid a repeat of this problem. Needless to say, we will be watching that space closely in the short term to ensure that the new procedures are actually working.

Finally, UPC has confirmed that your account is now excluded from further marketing and, consequently, within a short period of time you should not receive any further marketing calls from them.


----------



## fizzelina

Brendan said:


> Ieven where a person's number is recorded on the national opt-out register, companies with whom you have an existing customer relationship are entitled to call you for marketing purposes until you specifically tell them that you do not consent to receiving such calls.


 I never knew this. Anyway at least you got the reply and the complaint is lodged, fair play for following up on it Brendan


----------



## thedon

Yea, well done Brendan,
I too was unaware of the rules concerning existing customer relationship marketing, it explains a lot.
Fair play indeed.


----------



## muffin1973

I've had several calls from these guys over the last couple of weeks, should I answer it or just ignore it? So far I've missed the calls...

M


----------



## Kazsal

Thanks for this thread, I started getting calls on Friday evening. I've emailed them and have requested to be removed from all marketing lists. 

I find it hard to believe that they require 28-40 days for this to be processed. Is this legal? I'm going on holiday soon and with O2 you can't divert all calls (you could with Vodafone so you were not charged for messages left on your voice mail when abroad).

So if they persist in calling me every other day it will cost me a fortune. Is there any come back on this with the DPC or ComReg?


----------



## dmos87

Don't crucify me for this but... I worked there for a 3 weeks for extra bob about 2 years ago. It is basically a garden shed with a few computer stations set up, and all the staff are students, including the Supervisors. There is one main man there who is in charge of the operation but is not there all the time and is only sales focused - if your not selling you don't get paid. 

We were told to sit down at a station and sign in - the computer automatically dials customers numbers and when they answer, up comes their name, contact number and address. Hence how they have your name. The only way for us to stop the computer automatically dialling people is to change the setting to "bathroom break" or "Lunchtime". They monitor the amount of bathroom breaks you take and if they feel it is excessive (which they always do) they dock your wages for it. So you basically cold call for 4 hours at a time. Each sucessful call is approx 5 minutes, thats 12 calls an hour, thats a minimum of 48 peoples evenings ruined in one sitting.

Believe me, its degrading working there and I lasted all of 3 weeks  part-time before the shame of interrupting peoples Sunday dinners, evening time, etc became too much for me. No job is worth the amount of abuse you get on the phone, despite how much you need the money.

When people I contacted wanted to be removed from the list, you select DNC (Do Not Contact) from a dropdown list - this stops the machine from automatically dialling you again. Some of the staff sometimes don't do this, and I have had the (awful) pleasure of receiving them at the end of the phone weeks later - not pleasant. 

Advise I would give to those receiving these calls is to very strongly insist on being removed from the listings. Flip the lid if you need to, but please dont get personal with the people calling you - they have a job to do too. Believe me, not one person there liked the job but there's so little going at the moment for students it's all they could get. These people will literally hire anyone.


----------

